# Hướng dẩn đăng tin rao bán nhà miền phí



## luoimuoivietthong (25 Tháng sáu 2021)

Đăng tin bằng tài khoản đăng ký để dễ dàng quản lý bài đăng và được xét duyệt nhanh hơn (được duyệt bằng tay nhằm hạn chế spam).

 Điền đầy đủ thông tin một cách chính xác để người xem dễ tiếp cận và đưa ra quyết định giao dịch.

 Nội dung Tiếng Việt có dấu và không viết tắt, mô tả đầy đủ về bất động sản đăng mua bán/cho thuê

 Số điện thoại liên hệ phải ở tình trạng liên lạc được

 Các ảnh đại diện và ảnh chi tiết phải đúng là ảnh của bất động sản, các tin vi phạm sẽ không được duyệt lên website

 Không chèn link website trong bài, các bài vi phạm sẽ bị xoá link website khỏi nội dung

Hotline/Zalo/Viber : 0938203933


----------

